# BVI's must see



## rjcaudle (Jun 27, 2010)

Greetings all.

Chartering for 5 days out of Tortola next week. Have been there once. So, would like to know the 5 day and 5 night travel to spots from the experienced out there.

Day

1. The Baths
2. The Indians for snorkeling
3.
4.
5.

Night

1. Foxy's
2.
3.
4.
5.

Help me fill in my wish list. Will have my spousal unit and college age daughter on 38 ft Athena cat.

Rjc


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

This has been covered pretty extensively here, and you'll get alot of different takes.

I'll offer you my must do list: If you go counter clockwise around Tortola.

Baths for the 1st morning ( take the dinghy to the dinghy mooring and swim ashore) .
If it's a little rough, remember to bring a life jacket for any less than confident swimmers. 

Then on to Virgin Gorda and the Bitter end. The english pub is a good spot for a burger and a beer.

Then around the Island to Cane Garden Bay.. Great beach, Myetts makes a nice Pain Killer.
( if there's a big swell going, save this for a better day) and tie up the dinghy carefully. 

Then Across to Jost Van Dyke and Foxy's or do the above visa versa.

Then back through the cut to Sopher's Hole, get water, fuel, Let the ladies shop.

Then head over to Norman island stop by the caves 1st and do some snorkeling 
( grab a mooring there) Then into the Bay for the night.

I think I left a day in there...to explore another island along that route. 

We like hiking to the top of all the islands ( it's really a walk) 

I suggest trying to get on your evening mooring by 2 or 3 in the afternoon. After that you'll find yourself with a longer dinghy ride....which isn't the end of the world..after all you're in paradise. 

If you feel adventurous and the weather is right you could head to Anagada after the Virgin Gorda and the Bitter end. if you do, get there early to grab a mooring and keep a close eye on the entrance. The lobster is a must. 

Have a blast!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

We just returned and had a fabulous time at all of our stops. We had a vague notion of what we wanted to do but otherwise we decided the night before where to go the next day.

Foxy's is on your list. I discovered that there are three of them in the BVI. We visited Foxy's Taboo on Diamond Cay and had a fantastic meal (*ask* the price of the fish special before ordering) and a nice hike to the bubbly pool. Also found a former brothel. 

And yes, if you check the Destinations area of Sailnet, there are plenty of recommendations. I would suggest ignoring the posts that say the food sucks. We had fantastic meals every night at the restaurants we went to and our dinghy barely floated we were so full.


----------



## FlyingJunior (May 31, 2012)

- Loblolly Beach on Anageda
- Hike to top of Norman Island
- Crazy Parties at night on the Willy T (boat/barge) on Norman Island
- Ivan's to hang and beach during the day on Jost - doesn't get the crazy day-people over from St. John as much
- Snorkel among the Indians near Cooper


----------



## claire.giulini (Jun 25, 2012)

We were in BVI a month ago & it's beautiful. Although, it was our first sailing destination, Offshore Sailing School really helped us to learn more about sailing.
We started our sail from Tortola to Cooper then to Virgin Gorda to Norman Island. It's been wonderful journey.


----------



## dprudden (May 17, 2012)

2 other nice lunch stops are Monkey Point-inside White Bay (good snorkeling) and Sandy Cay


----------



## sailortrash (Sep 1, 2012)

Soggy dollar bar on jost the bat cave Cane garden bay


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope that the original poster comes back here and reports on their itinerary _and_ fun level.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I know this is an old post but I thought I would add our info from a couple years ago. We did St. Vincent and the Grenadines in 2010 but are returning to the BVIs for St. Patty's day in 2013.

And I just received my packet from Ed Hamilton.

We liked the following:
The caves(Norman)
The baths(go early in the morning and pickup a mooring near the cove)
Foxy's Taboo(Little Jost)
One love bar(Jost)
Ivans(Jost)
Willy Ts and Pirate Cove(Norman)

Next time will likely skip:
Cooper I
Anagada

Next time will try to get to:
Cane Garden Bay
Foxy's(although we met Foxy through a local we hung out with)

You will not have time to go to Anagada but it isn't that special. We enjoyed the snorkeling and dinner but it is a flat sandy island unlike the rest of the islands.

Link to photos BVI Charter 2009


----------



## GufShoz (Dec 5, 2001)

What's everyone's opinion on going to Anegada?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

GufShoz - I love Anegada as it as about as secluded as one can get in the BVI. The northern shores and beaches are pretty with some good snorkeling between beach and reef, the charter crowds don't get there quite as much as other places. The entrance through the reef is a bit narrow and tricky (which is why many charter companies put Anegada out of bounds except for those who had already been there), but if one follows the recommendations it is a piece-of-cake. Anegada has shoreside restaurants (The Anegada Reef Hotel and Potter's-by-the-sea right at the anchorage) but isn't as commercial as other places. It is the only place in the BVI where you can see the sun setting without other islands blocking the view!


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

We loved Anegada mostly for the lack of development, and really liked those gigantic lobsters- got there just in time to put in a reservation for my sweetie and I. We sailed over from Virgin Gorda, but I can't remember how long it took us to get there; just a few hours if I recall. You can't see anything until you're at least half way over so you'll be relying on gps/chartplotter or basic nav skills- flat as a pancake. The first things you'll see are the trees and brush, then the few multi colored buildings at the end of the channel where the mooring field is located. As Zanshin says- definitely non-commercialized and has more of a homey feeling.


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

Use Walker's waypoints to enter Anegada anchorage/
Navigating to Anegada


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

My impression is that the kind of people who think the best thing about the BVIs is Foxy's or the Willie-T generally don't like Anegada--too isolated, nothing going on. The kind of people who LIKE "isolated" and "nothing going on" are the ones who like Anegada.

(Personally, my wife and I LOVE "isolated" and "nothing going on.")


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

denverd0n said:


> (Personally, my wife and I LOVE "isolated" and "nothing going on.")


Agree with nothing going on including clothing. Wide expanses make it very easy to go c/o while not infringing on the locals.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

We did not love Anagada but we do love isolated. We alternated between live anchorages and quiet ones during our charter so we could enjoy Willy Ts. For instance, we stayed on the Ivan's side of the beach at Jost and skipped Foxys. Peter island is quiet as is little Jost.

The reason we did not like the anagada is because it is not as visually stunning as the other islands. However, we did enjoy the snorkeling at Lobloly and dinner. We just felt it was not necessary to stay more than 1 day.


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

Anegada is the poster for the 'ilonds'.
Truly picture perfect, sunrise to sunset, pink flamingos, including the some of the best snorkeling, even a small sailboat wreck. Solitude and privacy if that's important.
We did have guests that wanted to leave shortly after our arrival. We dont miss them.
Having trouble posting pics...


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just be aware that the Indians are a shadow of their former glory.


----------

